# Oven Insulation



## Tina (Mar 22, 2014)

Hello, we found that mice had made a nice nest in the area under the tub and found another one building a nest in the oven with the oven insulation. I have had a difficult time finding replacement insulation. Does anyone have a good resource? Half of the back and one complete side was disturbed so we need to replace it all. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

You may be able to go to a second hand appliance place and get some from them. Good luck!


----------

